
Julian Assange sentenced to 50 weeks in prison - Arvand
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/wikileaks-julian-assange-sentenced-to-50-weeks-prison-in-bail-jumping-case/2019/05/01/d83c0190-6b6c-11e9-bbe7-1c798fb80536_story.html
======
mikece
Interesting assertion that Ecuador was being denied an IMF loan as long as
Assange was holed up in their embassy. Wouldn't be the first time the United
States used "economic hit man" tactic to bend smaller countries to their will.
I also wonder if the 50 weeks in prison is mainly to give plenty of time for
the United States and/or Sweden to work on extradition negotiations.

------
Arvand
Assange was sentenced at Southwark Crown Court. Tomorrow (Thursday 2nd May
2019) at 10:00 BST there will be a hearing in Westminster Magistrate Court on
the US extradition request.

~~~
0db532a0
Do you know whether the hearing is open to the public, and what the details
are?

~~~
Arvand
As far as I'm aware, you should be able to observe the case. I imagine that
the public gallery will probably fill up pretty quickly though.

~~~
0db532a0
Started at 10 this morning.

